
Announcing Visual Studio “15” Preview 5 - pedmb
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/10/05/announcing-visual-studio-15-preview-5/
======
elnado
As someone who used to work at Microsoft, now work for a small startup in SF,
I really do miss working in VS. Still one of the best development environments
out there.

------
breakingcups
Gah! Everything's lovely and all, but why the name "15"? Even if temporary,
it's a huge pain in the ass to communicate internally considering we are
currently on Visual Studio 2015, sometimes abbreviated to '15, 15, etc.

~~~
devopsproject
just use "preview 5"

